# poster for my newest video



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

its nothing too complex or amazing but i think it fits with what the video was going for... comments?

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/71774-v...ade-ft-wand-chuck-jens-mirko-saku-hughes.html


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

That may be simple but I really like it. Keep it up bro. P.S I saw your hate me now video on another site. Sick stuff


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks glad u liked it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's very pro imo. I love it man, keep up the good work.


----------

